# SW 99 vs. Glock 27



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

I just recently purchased a S&amp;W 99 .40 cal. It was a toss up between that and the Glock 27, and I decided to go with the Smith. It's about the same size as a Glock sub-compact but with more features: adjustable sights, dual slide serrations, ambidextrous mag release, decocker, extra grip insert, loaded round indicator and cocked indicator. Anyone have thoughts on these two pistols?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I purchased a S&amp;W 99 about 10 months ago (gotta love that decock lever and the inter changing backstrap) eventhough I am not a big fan of S&amp;W. (H&amp;K rules :twisted: ) When I first purchased the weapon I did a series of tests such as, slow accuracy shoot, rapid fire test (consecutive), firing junk reload ammo (real dirty stuff), and a very little bit of sand in the areas of the moving parts. A total of approx. 300 rounds were fired that day and I did not have one malfunction. I then went back to the range a couple of weeks later without cleaning the weapon and had a normal day of shooting and I was surprised to have no malfunctions. My weapon is finally spotless and I now have confidence in the S&amp;W 99. I always do some kind of test to any firearm I purchase no matter what I read or hear about it. Overall the S&amp;W 99 is a good quality pistol, but it is no H&amp;K. As for the Glock 27 I never owned one, just a Glock 19.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

*SW 99*

Do you know if they make a high capacity magizine for the pistol?


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

I carry the full size SW99 .40cal and know they sell a 12 round LEO mag for it... not sure about the compact model though...

I love my 99 and plan to buy the compact soon...


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the 40 cal compact SW99 and really enjoy it. I have no experience with the Glock though. Here are some specs regarding the *compact*...

Cal: 9mm or 40 S&W
Capacity: 8 Rounds +1 
Barrel Length: 3-1/2" 
Front Sight: White Dot 
Rear Sight: Adjustable 2-Dot 
Firing System: Striker 
Grip: Integral, Interchangeable Backstrap 
Trigger: N/A 
Hammer:N/A 
External Safety: N/A 
Frame: Compact Finish: Black/ Melonite 
Overall length: 6.6" 
Material: Polymer Frame / Stainless Steel Slide & Barrel 
Weight Empty: 22.5 ounces


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

I bought my compact SW 99 .40 primarily to use as my off-duty conceal carry weapon. It's quite small and is easily concealable, and is more comfortable to hold than the glock 27. Great purchase.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The Glock 27 is a damn fine pistol........................
You do need to put a Pearce grip extension on the mags though, or you look like an english fool at tea-time with your pinky hanging out! (or you can use 23 mags too!)
:roll: 
The SW99 is a nice alternative to the Glock. Feel comfortable buying one, I know I would
:wink:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I also have the S&amp;W99 .40. . I've put about 400 rounds through it since January, as of now no complaints. But it's was a p.i.t.a. finding a duty holster fo it. Mine didn't come with a manual but you can download a free copy from S&amp;W website.

Compared to the few other guns i've tried Glock 19 &amp; 17. i like my 99 the best.


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

...Since we're on the gun subject...I'm checking out some compact 9mm. I'm thinking 1 of the three:

-Glock 29 (10mm)
-Sig P229r 
-Sw99

Any voice of opinions on these 3?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The new POLICE Magazine issue has a write up on duty guns, 11total.

Beretta 8000Cougar
FN Herstal FNP-9
Glock G37
Heckler &Koch usp compact
Kimber Custom II
Para-Ordnance LDA Limited
Sig Arms
SIG Pro
*SW99*
Sprinfield armory Xtreme Duty (XD)
Taurus 24/7-40B
Strum, Ruger& CO P89

Neverfired any but the SW99, by mere sight the SW99 looks the most comfortable grip wise. Any fairly easy to "field strip". Again just my humble 2 cents


----------

